#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Ik heb belangstelling over VJ onderwerpen

## Kym

edit door MOD: verplaatst naar video&visualforum

Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 08/09/2002  04:48:45

----------


## Mark

Ik denk dat je hier dan verkeerd zit Kym...

Dit forum gaat over (zoals de titel al zegt) licht en Geluid, dus geen video editing... De posting die in de buurt komt van jouw onderwerp is:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=4841

Maar ik denk dat je verder zult moeten zoeken... Veel succes met je studie.


Mark

----------


## Ward

Kym uit uit kampen.. studeer je toevallig bij het grafisch lyceum (deltion College) in Zwolle. Daar heb ik ook nog regelmatig door het gebouw gewandelt.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## EP Woody

Heb nog een andere tip.

http://www.video-editing.nl/forum/index.html

Das de site van een paar conculege's hier op het forum (ook wel bekend als Jeroen en Menno), en als je daar je vraag nog eens stelt wie weet komt daar meer uit.

Hoop je voldoende geholpen te hebben.


Waarom is alles dat goed is toch zo groot ............

Gr. Erwin

----------


## Iko

sja schrijf eens een brief of mailtje naar mtv... misschien kunne ze je daar verder helpe ??


greetzz Iko

----------


## FiëstaLj

Snap je het nu echt niet Iko ??

Hij wil niet videoclips aan gaan kondigen maar videobeelden gaan mixen.....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## pro`d`user

lezen is ook een een vak apart en dan het begrijpen nog

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> lezen is ook een een vak apart en dan het begrijpen nog



Jep, en als we dan toch bezig zijn is Nederlands ook nog helemaal niet zo makkelijk als het lijkt hè? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Iko

ja en zekers als je ook nog een dyslexies bent of hoe je dat schrijft...

----------


## annetje

hey dj_iko
door heb ik ook een beedje last van.
groeten anne

----------


## Iko

ik een beetje boel <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>


greetz Iko

----------


## musicjohn

Vindt het af en toe wel frappant dat alles op dit forum wat onder de 20 is zich maar "dyslexies" noemt als excuus voor taalfouten / slechte zins-opbouw (enkele uitgezonderd).

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De eerste de beste die nu nog wat te zeiken heeft kan een slagroomtaart krijgen !!!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Vindt het af en toe wel frappant dat alles op dit forum wat onder de 20 is zich maar "dyslexies" noemt als excuus voor taalfouten / slechte zins-opbouw (enkele uitgezonderd).



[offtopic]Inderdaad, een dislect heeft een serieuze aandoening die meestal ook behandeld wordt door een specialist. Als je op school te lui bent geweest om het verschil d / t niet te snappen (en nee, ik heb t ook niet altijd goed) moet je niet zeuren maar leren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Maar ja van de andere kant; sjouwturk hoeft ook niet superslim te zijn natuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.[/offtopic]

[ontopic]Weinig VJ's hier denk ik, ik zou gewoon eens wat gaan rondbellen en in contact komen met een serieuse VJ, die kan je altijd nog het meest vertellen denk ik. Neemt een VJ trouwens altijd zijn / haar eigen apparatuur mee dan? Of bestaan daar ook standaard "sets" voor?[/ontopic]

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## musicjohn

Ice,

Ik weet wel wat dyslexie betekent hoor. Ik weet ook dat er medicijnen c.q. behandelingen / trainingen / oefeningen voor zijn.

Maar als je zou kijken naar het percentage mensen op dit foum die 'claimen' dat ze last hebben van dyslexie en je vergelijkt dat met de cijfers van de landelijke gemiddelden....

Ofwel er klopt iets niet met de landelijke gemiddelden, ofwel de landelijke gemiddelden kloppen wel maar de concentratie van dyslexie patienten zit op dit forum, ofwel er word op dit forum "voor het gemak" gebruik gemaakt van het fenomeen om zich op die manier te kunnen excuseren voor gebrekkig taalgebruik / spelling / zins-opbouw / gebruik van leestekens.

Verder wijs ik helemaal geen beschuldigende vinger. Dat wilde ik er even mee zeggen. Niet meer en niet minder.

Greetzzz.. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De eerste de beste die nu nog wat te zeiken heeft kan een slagroomtaart krijgen !!!

----------


## Iko

nou kijk:

1 op de 10 mensen in dyslexies

er zijn hier ongeveer 900 mensen op dit forum (snel gerekend)
dus er zijn er hier 90 die dyslexies zijn. 

Als je dyslexies bent kan je wel tege zo iemand zegge dat die dom is op niet leert en dat die duss maar harder moet leren, maar juist de mensen die dyslexies zijn hebben een boven gemiddeld IQ. Dus ik vind het een beetje onzin om te zegge dat alle jongeren hier zeggen dat ze dyslexies zijn.. als ze het zijn moeten ze een officeele verklaring hebben. en die heb ik lekker <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>


greetzz Iko

----------


## musicjohn

DJ Iko,

Ik had het ook niet tegen- of over jou.

En iemand die wel echt dyslexies is IS NIET DOM

Zij kunnen net zo goed leren als ieder ander. Het heeft misschien alleen wat meer tijd nodig om te blijven hangen, en vaak worden bepaalde woorden / zinnen verkeerd gelezen.

Dom, lui of harder leren heeft daar dus niets mee te maken.

En het feit dat jij wel officieel dyslexies bent...  Gefeliciteerd. Zoals Ralph ook al zei in een andere post: "er zijn ook nog spel-check prgramma's die je even op een stukje tekst los kunt laten".

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De slagroomtaarten zijn op. Ben maar over gegaan op rotte tomaten en eieren !!!

----------


## musicjohn

P.S.  1 op de tien klopt al niet, en al zou het wel zo zijn, er zijn op dit forum van de 900 leden slechts een klein groepje (regelmatig) actief.

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De slagroomtaarten zijn op. Ben maar over gegaan op rotte tomaten en eieren !!!

----------


## Iko

> citaat:P.S. 1 op de tien klopt al niet, en al zou het wel zo zijn, er zijn op dit forum van de 900 leden slechts een klein groepje (regelmatig) actief.



1 : 10 klopt echt. Ik heb hier een boek voor me liggen waar het is staat. DAT IS GEWOON BEWEZEN&gt;!!?&lt;

dat een klein groepje actief is heb je wel gelijk in.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik ben het ook met je eens hoor musicjohn, daar ging m'n reactie juist om  :Smile: . 

En Iko: dat jij dyslectisch bent is kl*te voor je, en jij kan daar ook niets aan doen. Ik doelde meer op mensen die hier komen en dan reacties typen als: 
ge mot doar uwe kabeltje ff naar d'n andere kant trekke en dan verbinden meej je amp dan heb je een vette sound en dan trek je meej gemak keiveel mensen
Spelfouten komen voor ja, maak ik ook vaak zat. Maar dit soort dingen zijn gewoon ONTZETTEND irritant, en dan zeg je tegen zo'n poster dat hij eens op z'n taalgebruik moeten letten, en dan is het excuus meteen ik ben dyslectisch. En daar heb ik dus een gruwelijke hekel aan omdat het vaak gewoon luie mensen zijn die inderdaad niet eens zin hebben een spellingscontrole te gebruiken, of even te lezen wat je zelf hebt geschreven. Dan ben je niet dyslectisch, dan ben je wel dom...

I rest my case  :Smile: 

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Iko

okay noou ff ontopic

hier ff wat site over en van VJ's

http://www.evebytes.nl/

http://www.delta.tudelft.nl/jaargang...riereboek.html

http://www.arloz.nl/vj/vj.htm

http://www.fictoorprojects.nl/FP_internet_av.html#

http://www.vj.nl/

zo iets om ff mee te beginne

greetzz Iko

----------


## musicjohn

Nog even over dyslexia:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=5459

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De slagroomtaarten zijn op. Ben maar over gegaan op rotte tomaten en eieren !!!

----------


## -Bart-

en niet te vergeten 
http://www.audiovisualizers.com

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Bart,

Daar hebben we tenminste wat aan !!!

Dank.

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De slagroomtaarten zijn op. Ben maar over gegaan op rotte tomaten en eieren !!!

----------


## Gast1401081

Wie is hier lysdectiesch??

stiekum toch wereldkampioen geworden

----------


## Robert

Ik werk vrij regelmatig als LJ op dance-avonden en aanverwantte toestanden. In ongeveer de helft van de gevallen is er een VJ aanwezig, waar ik dus rekening mee moet houden.

Wij zorgen als er een VJ komt voor beamers, projectieschermen, wat stroompunten voor de VJ en signaalkabel tussen de beamer en de plaats waar de VJ staat. En meestal een krat bier.

De VJ's nemen zelf de rest mee; video mixers, computers, video-recorders, camera's en dergelijke. Trouwens, lang niet alle VJ's hebben camera's bij zich, de meesten niet zelfs. 

Als VJ moet je samenwerken (op dance-avonden in ieder geval) met lichtmensen, maar vooral ook met de DJ. Ik heb ooit een VJ serieus horen zeggen dat hij het vervelend vond dat de DJ niet draaide in de stijl van zijn beelden. Dan ben je dus fout bezig.

Misschien kan je eens meegaan met een VJ.

In ieder geval succes ermee.

Robert

May the source be with you

----------


## Steven Dewaele

wat ik wel weet dat ik een computer nodig heb ..(PC) 

Met een Macje (APPLE Macintosh)
zit je al een stuk verder denk ik

Steven Dewaele
Werken
België

----------


## Iko

een goed koop G4 tje heb je al tweedehands voor 1100 eurotjes en dan nog een video kaartje kopen en spelen maar  :Big Grin: 

laterzz

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> geen resultaat  ook niet bij de genoemde website .. weinig hulp.



nou Kym, je ziet... je zoekt in een redelijk onbekend terrein voor zo ongeveeer alle forumdeelnemers.
ik denk dat je het best kunt proberen om de basistechniek van het geheel via een stage bij een facilitaire afdeling van een (regionale) omroep of een Video-bedrijf te leren. Misschien gewoon een briefje naar NOB, Cinevideo, Jongeneelen, Video Hilversum, omrop Fryslân, 
TV Rijnmond, ATV, TV-West, TV-Oost of hoe ze ook allemaal tegenwoordig mogen heten.
Als hen het technische deel van jouw vraag kan voorleggen hebben ze allicht wel een antwoord waarmee je verder komt, en misschien kun je die uitleg ook eens proberen bij &lt;roy@cratetown.com&gt;, want dat is nogal een wizzkid met aparaten voor TV-montage trucs.
suc6
rinus bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Hallo ik ben Kym .. studeert grafisch ontwerpen .. ik heb belangstelling om vj te worden .. maar ik weet niet wat ik allemaal aan te past moet komen.. 
> ...... Alvast bedankt!........



Hallo Kym, 
ben benieuwd of je er wat me opgeschoten bent na jouw eerste posting hier van pakweg een half jaar geleden.
rinus

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> a) 1 op de 10 mensen in dyslexies
> b) .. als ze het zijn moeten ze een officeele verklaring hebben. en die heb ik lekker.... <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hallo Iko,
Het is totaal off-Topic, maar ik kon het niet laten me hier met terugwerkende kracht alsnog even  over op te winden, kennelijk ben ik net zo'n ouwe l*l (nog ouwer zelfs) als John.
a) 
Kwestie van definieren Iko meer niet. Slechte ogen behoeven een bril. Dus brildragers hebben slechte ogen, dus in de derde wereld heeft men betere ogen, want er zijn minder brildragers? En sinds er iets is 'uitgevonden' dat ADHD heet lijdt ook een aanzienlijk deel van de bevolking eraan. En amandelen (en soms ook blinde darmen) werden tot pakweg 15-20 jaar geleden op voorhand maar weggehaald want daar kon je toch alleen maar last van krijgen.
En als je zwaarder tillen moet dan 25kg krijg je het in je rug? Dus de Nederlandse ruggen zijn al die jaren zwaarder belast geweest dan de ruggen in Duitsland Belgie enz. (= 100% gelul! De hele generatie die nu 75-90 jaar is heeft zijn hele leven gewerkt zonder dat soort trut-regelgeving en mag nu alsnog geleidelijk aan allerlei ouderdomskwalen gaan ontwikkelen, die bij de toekomstige weken watjes alleen maar erger zullen worden).
En RSI? En al die andere moderne kwalen, komen vooral omdat we een medisch voorzieningen stelsel hebben gecreerd in dit land dat geen werkloosheid maar medische afkeuringen moest bewerkstelligen. Lubbers wilde de 1 000 000 WW-ers niet meemaken dus vond de WAO een goed alternatief, en dus liep de WW terug en steeg de WAO schrikbarend. En moet dat nu weer worden teruggedrongen! Maar die medici en hun staffen zijn er inmiddels en die willen zichzelf (net als de medische verzekeraars en al die andere mee-eters uit de medische en  medisch-psychologische ruif) niet graag overbodig en werkloos maken.
Waar hebben we het over? Politiek! Politiek is het beslissen over het besteden van beschikbare (en niet beschikbare!) gelden van het land.

b)  
een zeer kwalijke reactie met die smilies erachter! jouw buit is binnen jij behoort daarmee dus tot het gecertificeerde (= uitverkoren?) volk van medische "kneusjes"! gefeliciteerd ermee. De buit is binnen. inspanningen zijn niet meer nodig! mijn jongste zoon van 9 lijdt aan "dislectische verschijnselen" en aan concentratie-problemen en aan besmettelijke vormen van hebzucht (nooit genoeg speelgoed) en nog veel meer welvaartziektes. Maar als ie op z'n lazer heeft gekregen kan er plotseling wel een hele hoop verbetering in al die verschijnselen plaatsvinden. Lamlendigheid en luiheid zijn helaas maatschappelijk niet meer als ziekte te kwalificeren, daar hebben we een andere categorie voor.
Ik heb een bril nodig om te lezen, maar zou in en schriftloze samenleving zonder bil kunnen. Maar heb je het lezen en schrijven nodig om goed te funktioneren dan moet je daarin ook oefenen en je best doen. 
En om hard te lopen, fietsen, schaatsen... moet je trainen. En iedereen die dat niet kan (wil) mag met zijn medische verklaring lekker op zijn reet blijven zitten.
rinus

----------


## Iko

pfffff

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: pfffff



ja ja, Iko dat is lezen he!
en inderdaad "zonder schrift kan ik zonder bil" (!), maar ik ga trots lopen wapperen (=niet op mijn l**e reet zitten), met het certificaat van maatschappelijk erkende kneus. Gewoon opletten en je best doen, helaas misschien wat meer dan een ander! 
Niemand is onfeilbaar en iedereen heeft zijn talenten, als zijn er mensen met meer talenten dan anderen! Maar ook talent is gebaat bij oefening, oefening en nog eens oefening!
En in de Hollandse polder ontkennen we dat en geven we er dan een naam aan die duidt op een ziekte en zieken moet je ontzien en helpen. Het liefst met een hele kudde hulpverleners. 
Om Youp te citeren,..... Nou nee, laat ik dat maar niet doen. 
Dislexie is uit te drukken in een schaal van 0 tot 100%, zoals ook "lengte voor je leeftijd" is uit te drukken in zo'n schaal: Je bent de beste (langste?) of de slechtste (kortste?) van de klas. Door nu "dislexie" in te delen in dezelfde categorie als andere (psycho-)fysische kwalen is het allemaal niet meer zo erg, en ben je geheel politiek correct verexcuseerd(?). En daar passen wel een paar <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>  <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>  bij he!
Waarom moeten we nou toch alles wat naar bendenen afwijkt van het gemiddelde (= Het Maaiveld) meteen tot zieligheid (ziekte) verklaren. En iedereen die zich boven dat maaiveld weet te verheffen meteen weer afmaaien.
De mensen die zo openlijk met hun onkunde of gebrek aan talent te koop lopen zetten zichzelf wel te kakken ("De Zwakste Schakel!" en "Idols!" komt eraan).
Maar goed Iko ik zal niet zeuren: Jij hebt lekker jouw maatschap-pelijke erkenning, en de rest (die 11 en verder van die honderd) zijn allemaal simulanten he!
Hoeveel ...% fouten moet je eigenlijk halen, om als "diskneus" erkend te worden? Hoe meer haast ik heb, en hoe minder ik nakijk, hoe groter mijn kans om ook erkend te worden? 




> citaat: .... maar juist de mensen die dyslexies zijn hebben een boven gemiddeld IQ.....







> citaat: ......Pffffffffff ....



Ik ben in elk geval blij met jouw hoogstintelligente antwoord!
rinus

----------


## moderator

oke...en dan nu weer over: Ik heb belangstelling over VJ onderwerpen

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> oke...en dan nu weer over: Ik heb belangstelling over VJ onderwerpen
> 
> Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora



sluit ik me ook bij aan.. dit slaat toch verder nergens op.. het gaat hier om licht en geluid niet over kwalen en dergelijke...

greetzz Iko

----------

